# Powerheads? Bangstick?



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

I have been spearfishing a bunch here recently and each time sharks have literally swarmed all over us. We didn't give up our fish but I would like to get a powerhead or bangstick. I do not know much about either. When I search for it I get this thing for an aquarium. So my questionsare which one should I get and what works better?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.beco-products.com/beco_catalog.htm


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i've been carrying a biller 357 mag powerhead that is threaded to go on my spearshaft. i can vouch that it shoots and it sure is comforting to have. i have it on an aluminum pole spear and it will go off just jabbing it against something like an aj. go get one.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (6/24/2009)*i've been carrying a biller 357 mag powerhead that is threaded to go on my spearshaft. i can vouch that it shoots and it sure is comforting to have. i have it on an aluminum pole spear and it will go off just jabbing it against something like an aj. go get one.


do you dive with the pole spear at all times and just keep it on "safety" and break it out when you need it or do you just carry it down when you know sharks are in the area.


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

My buddy hasa .45 cal mounted on a 3' shaft. I was the one carrying it the day we came across an 8-10' bull shark that was focused on us and could care less about the fish we had shot. It was right then that I realized that the length of thebang stickwas much more important to me than the size of the "bang". As aggressive as that shark was I began to doubt if I could hit him before he hit me. Fortunately we were able to avoid that show down. I have never been in the water when one was actually used but I have heard from others that a .45cal going off under water will hurt your ears. Others with experience might be able to point you towards a caliber that might be a "best" choice.


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

Is it ok for me to go down with the polespear, with a normal spearhead and carry the powerhead in my pocket unloaded of corse? I really don't want to go down there with a speargun and polegun. My experience with sharks so far, they come in close to what I am spearing, and glide in and out of my area. My thought is at that time, I would be putting my powerhead on. Any ideas or thoughts?

Also would the 12 guage be an ok one to get?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *CrazyPFD (6/24/2009)*Is it ok for me to go down with the polespear, with a normal spearhead and carry the powerhead in my pocket unloaded of corse? I really don't want to go down there with a speargun and polegun. My experience with sharks so far, they come in close to what I am spearing, and glide in and out of my area. My thought is at that time, I would be putting my powerhead on. Any ideas or thoughts?
> 
> Also would the 12 guage be an ok one to get?


I would not want to be the one firing a 12 ga under water or be anywhere close for that matter. Tooloud.Beco hasmodels that attachover the tip of your spear so you can firethem using your speargun (as if you were spearing the fish). What actually kills the fish is the gas expansion and not the bullet.

http://www.beco-products.com/beco_223_powerhead.htm

http://www.beco-products.com/beco_44mag_powerhead.htm

http://www.beco-products.com/beco_12ga_powerhead.htm

All said, I personally opted to buy a Shark Shield (Freedom 7) instead of a bang stick. I use it when spearfishing and never think about sharks. The sharks try to approach but don't get any closer than 10-15 feet. The Shark Shield is expensive but I don't worry about spearfishing in bad visibility or ascending through murky waters, by myself, and carrying bloody fish on my stringer. Here's the link to the Shark Shield website:

http://www.sharkshield.com/Content/Home/

PM me ifyou have any questions about my experiences with the Shark Shield. Just so you know, I'm only a user and not a dealer/retailer.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

i've got a 357, but shoot 38's in it. not too loud and does the trick. they all will make you jump underwater when they go off, but it's not that bad.


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

Thank you very much for this info. I think I will be getting the .357 powerhead. I already have ammo for that.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Just incase you were interested, there is a guy (shaftslinger) on Sperfishingplanet.com selling slip on powerheads for .357 and .223 for $17.00. I am not a spokesperson, nor do I get anything for advertising. Just passing the word around.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a .44 mag mounted on a pole spear, and have never shot it. I was about 30 ft. away from a friend who used a .357 mag, and my ears rang the entire day. I'm afraid to shoot mine, I really fear I'd damage my hearing. I might sell it, if anyone is interested. I've never felt threatened enough by a shark to really justify using one, I carried it once or twice. You can just give them a little poke with your regular spear tip and they will leave you alone.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A 45 cal wont hurt your ears I have shot hundreds of rounds in the water. As for the 12 gauge the shells are hard to seal and the powerhead is too heavy for a shaft with a spear gun. Stick with the 38, 357, 45 stuff in that range. I still use the .45. The M16 or .223 is believe it or not does not have the kill power of the other suggested shells because the .223 only has a .223 hole for the gas to come out of and the shells tend to get stuck in the barrel. When you hit a fish with a .45 you get a .450 hole for the gas to go into. The gas expansion is what does the damage the bullet makes the hole for the gas.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting. I have neverrun acrossa .45 powerhead.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I carry mine in my BC pocket, and it fits right over my speartip so I caneither shoot it a distance at a shark, or jab if need be. I also have a kill spike mounted on the side of my gun, so if I have just shot a fish and my gun is empty, I still can attach it.

Beco makes the right product if your going to possibly fire it from your gun. Do NOT get an AB Biller. The springs are too soft, theyy are only made for jabbin, and they go of instantly from inertia when you pull the trigger. Talk about wakin you the hell up.

And BECO has 4 differnt spring tensions that can be installed, and interchangable barrles for different calibers. I had one that actually had to stiff of a spring and wouldn't go off when I shot something.... I mean a life threatening man eating shark... from about 10 feet away, and needed a weeker spring.

Also, the homade low cost slip ons have a very mixed review. Look on spearboard, and you will see a couple dozen people that swear againts them.

I got a .223 Beco I'll sell ya for $100


----------



## paparick (Dec 20, 2010)

CrazyPFD said:


> I have been spearfishing a bunch here recently and each time sharks have literally swarmed all over us. We didn't give up our fish but I would like to get a powerhead or bangstick. I do not know much about either. When I search for it I get this thing for an aquarium. So my questionsare which one should I get and what works better?


 try sharkbangstick.com


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Paparick...you couldn't just introduce yourself as the owner of sharkbangsticks.com with your 2 post on hear both on bangsticks?

Thats really kinda considered spam to just join and post your website.

Nice to meet you anyways (even though you didn't introduce yourself

I tried sharkbangstick.com, and it is a 1 page website, no links, no details, no pricing. It says to contact you for pricing and details.

How bout a link with close up pics showing your safety mechs, how bout I just want to see pricing listed on another page instead of having to email or call you to ask?

If your going to spam your website on here, at least put some more effort into the website first.

Not bein an ass...just sayin..you walked into the party nekid with a hardon instead of bying us drinks first and tryin to seduce us to your bedroom later in the evening. Doesn't work. I've tried it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Paparick...you couldn't just introduce yourself as the owner of sharkbangsticks.com with your 2 post on hear both on bangsticks?
> 
> Thats really kinda considered spam to just join and post your website.
> 
> ...


 
Clay, did some googling and the sharkbangstick.com guy is 83 years old now and has been diving since October of 1945!! I bet he could tell us some cool stories! He has killed many great whites. Tell us a shark story PapaRick.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that would be nice...a good story or some advice first instead of just a wwebsite!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I was curious to see how this would unfold:watching:


----------



## paparick (Dec 20, 2010)

Clay-Doh said:


> Paparick...you couldn't just introduce yourself as the owner of sharkbangsticks.com with your 2 post on hear both on bangsticks?
> 
> Thats really kinda considered spam to just join and post your website.
> 
> ...


Please accept my apology. I did not mean to come on this way. I was just asking fellow divers what their favorite size bangsticks and powerheads were and answered a request on where he could find info. Thanks for your input. it was helpful.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry if I came off like an ass...which I did. It's just a lot of times spam pops up on here where someone starts a screenname and joins and all they do is post there website about everything from vitamins to stockmarket picks, and it gets old.

I guess you weren't really just trying to spam, and I looked at it wrong. My apologies also.

So on that note, If I were buying another powerhead (have 2 already), I would really like on your website to see some closer up pictures, and details of how they work. If you have different stiffness of springs available for attaching to a speargun shaft and not having it pre-detonate as soon as you pull the trigger, like the AB Billers have a tendancy to do.

And as I said, I know personally I like just seeing prices listed outright, instead of having to make contact to know the prices. That's just a thought, that I think would get you more orders.

I noticed you said the "original", and Josh (FenderBender) said you have been around a while. I have bought and used Beco's, and had just kinda assumed Wayne there had been doing it along time.

Would love to hear more about your product, and a little history. I just ordered 7 from Beco a month ago as a group order for people on here, and I know there is a couple more people who are wanting one.

Also..we all love a good story of takin out a shark...and exaggerating the story a little never hurts...it is winter after all and we're not getting out as much! Ha haa. 

Again..sorry I was an ass. Just assumed you were another spammer. Welcom to the board here..lot of good people...even some of the fishermen and women are all right. :whistling::thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Just say "No" to bangsticks*

I use a SharkShield. 

Sharks hate it! (and stay away)
No need to fuss with ammo
Safer for you and your buddies
No need to kill sharks
I suspect that if more divers were wearing SharkShields, the resident sharks would begin leaving divers alone. Sadly, too many divers give up their fish. Sharks soon learn to associate divers with a free lunch.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I use a SharkShield.
> 
> Sharks hate it! (and stay away)
> No need to fuss with ammo
> ...


Same here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sunrunnercharter (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi guys, well as an avid Powerhead user myself, I would go diving without one and the one we use we got in Valperizo (probably misspelled), but I think you can get the same ones at Scuba Shack, but be prepared to BEND OVER, they are MUCH higher than anyone else.

But you might also look at getting a Sharkshield. I bought one a few years ago and I take it with me every dive and it DOES work. I've scared off many a shark with it....... Works good on your dive buddy too! (if he hits the antenna anyway, LOL).


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Good 'Ol Daze*

When diving in the military,we had bang sticks available to us but we also had a screw on system called a "SHARK DART". It consisted of a big needle at the end of a small CO2 bottle(the kind that powers a BB/pellet gun). 

You could pull the attached safety pin and jab the shark with it and it would violently discharge the CO2 into the shark. There would be little or no blood involved and the shark would immediately rise to the surface and away from the diver.

I do not dive anymore but was wondering if this system is still used or available. It worked great. ---SAWMAN


----------



## sloticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I was bidding on a vintage shark dart on Ebay about a year ago. I forget how much it went for, but I regretted not upping my bid and getting it. I don't know that I would have actually used it, but it was pretty cool.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

FYI guys....

The FWC has begun monitoring forums as a source for leads in arresting and prosecuting folks. Since killing sharks and other fish with bang sticks, power heads, and shark darts is illegal, you might want to take these types of conversations off-line.

Personally I use a SharkShield. It is legal and keeps away the sharks that you don't see, like the ones behind you.

Just say'in.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

CrazyPFD said:


> Is it ok for me to go down with the polespear, with a normal spearhead and carry the powerhead in my pocket unloaded of corse? I really don't want to go down there with a speargun and polegun. My experience with sharks so far, they come in close to what I am spearing, and glide in and out of my area. My thought is at that time, I would be putting my powerhead on. Any ideas or thoughts?
> 
> Also would the 12 guage be an ok one to get?


I haven't read all the posts on this thread, so I don't know if anyone else has responded to you.

I don't carry a powerhead, but I'd like to get one and I will tell you this, from experience:
When you DO have a dive where you decide that you need to use your powerhead, in your pocket AND unloaded is not where you want it to be.
Don't go Barney Fife style.
You're not going to want to waste the time necessary to load it AND get it on your spear.
If you're going to carry it then carry it loaded, but use appropriate safety precautions, which will vary depending on the brand/type of powerhead you carry.

I've had plenty of sharky dives, but the two times that I wanted a powerhead were pretty intense and I don't think I could have gotten it loaded quickly enough to favorably resolve the situation.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

When I was diving years ago we used a .45 caliber bang stick. With military issue ammo they are already waterproof. They are not loud at all.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Just looked at that link for Shark Shield. Man, that's some pretty impressive video. Have you actually had sharks close an then turned it on and had it work like that? Expensive, but if I was diving still like I used to (every weekend), that would've been sweet. Especially all those years in the keys for lobster season in some of those murky channels.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

It is perfectly legal to hunt fish with a powerhead, as long as you are in federal waters.

As far as shooting a shark, it's legal to use deadly force and take a humans life under certain circumstances if your safety is in jeopardy....

Felix gave some great advise. Keep it loaded. There is a dual safety system, and common sense is your best safety


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm curious about spearfishing with the Shark Shield. Wouldn't the same electrical field that the shark senses, by felt by fish too? There was a guy on the forum years ago that spearfished with a shark shield and did very well, but I've always wonder if the fish felt it like the sharks do.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Florabama said:


> I'm curious about spearfishing with the Shark Shield. Wouldn't the same electrical field that the shark senses, by felt by fish too? There was a guy on the forum years ago that spearfished with a shark shield and did very well, but I've always wonder if the fish felt it like the sharks do.


I have been using a SharkShield for several years with great success. Grouper, snapper, AJs, and so no do not seem to feel the electrical pulses. 

Shark are sensitive to the strong pulses because they possess Ampullae of Lorenzini. Follow this link for more infomation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ampullae_of_Lorenzini


----------

